# What major to take for Networking? Career Path Help



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2012)

Took a Cisco class back in High School and I just loved it, did very well to boot so not sure why I never considered career path in this sooner. 

Question is looking through my University Colleges and Majors I'm not sure what major to pick. 

I've got Computer Information Systems, Computer Engineer Major, Computer Science, etc... I've looked at mainly those three and while CEM provides some networking aspects i'm not sure it is the path I'm looking for. 

I'm really stuck in a rut hear. I love computers, but my main weakness is math so I thought maybe I wouldn't have to take as much in the networking aspect of things. I've also thought about Programming, but the amount of math for Computer Science daunts me. Then there is CIS but that seems a bit dull and on the management side of things and I'm just not sure that is what I want.

I figure someone here on TPU can provide me with some insight.
If I did want to do networking, like I once did with Cisco Networking is that done through Cisco alone? Is there no class I can take? I spoke with someone who said he was taking Computer Science for networking but the classes just all seem programming related. http://www.uh.edu/academics/catalog/colleges/nsm/majors/computer-science/index.php

If I don't respond soon it is cause I have left for work.


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Computer Engineer Major



This is my brother Major and he is supper smart on computers .


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2012)

trickson said:


> This is my brother Major and he is supper smart on computers .



Is he good with math? I'd seriously buckle down on my math if it means doing something I'd enjoy.


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is he good with math? I'd seriously buckle down on my math if it means doing something I'd enjoy.



Way good .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Computer Engineer Major





trickson said:


> This is my brother Major and he is supper smart on computers .



I have a degree in Electronics Engineering and I am close to half way through my degree in Computer Engineering. Math is DEF not my strong subject and I have to pass three calculus classes before I graduate. I have already failed 2 of my calculus classes and had them pushed back until they are absolutely needed to continue on with my classes. I will end up having to pay big money to get a tutor to finish the math but most of my classes have not even used much math besides basic algebra in C++.

I believe once I get over the advanced math classes, I will be good to go


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2012)

You might be better off going to a school that specializes in technical education - places like deVry and ITT.

check this out - http://www2.itt-tech.edu/tso/campus/courses.cfm?prog_id=681


brandonwh64 said:


> I have a degree in Electronics Engineering and I am close to half way through my degree in Computer Engineering. Math is DEF not my strong subject and I have to pass three calculus classes before I graduate. I have already failed 2 of my calculus classes and had them pushed back until they are absolutely needed to continue on with my classes. I will end up having to pay big money to get a tutor to finish the math but most of my classes have not even used much math besides basic algebra in C++.
> 
> I believe once I get over the advanced math classes, I will be good to go


Lots of people here could help you.  I took Calculus and analytical geometry I, II, many years ago, and it's not that bad.  People get hung up on variables approaching infinity or zero but never really getting there.  Once you feel comfortable with the concepts, the other just sort of flows.  You need a good teacher, I'd be willing to help as would many others, I'm sure.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I am kind of in the same place. Bene working desktop IT for many years but like to move to the "next level" but need some more skills training/education. Problem is determining what/where exactly is the best use of my time and money. Doesn't help that too many of these smaller for-profit institutions are one step above a scam.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

twilyth said:


> You might be better off going to a school that specializes in technical education - places like *deVry* and ITT.
> 
> Lots of people here could help you.  I took Calculus and analytical geometry I, II, many years ago, and it's not that bad.  People get hung up on variables approaching infinity or zero but never really getting there.  Once you feel comfortable with the concepts, the other just sort of flows.  You need a good teacher, I'd be willing to help as would many others, I'm sure.



I go to Devry online and It is very fun and somewhat flexible. The price is what will hurt you... A B-degree in computer engineering with online courses will run you close to 70K, I have a 55% off discount due to being military so it helps out a TON!

Below is the cost of each tech related field at devry

http://www.devry.edu/assets/pdf/uscatalog/US-Catalog-tuition-chart.pdf


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, Electrical Engineer here.  Computer Science will definitely require higher math. Calculus is a minimum, Differential Equations and Linear Algebra as well.

Math is essential to Computer Architects, they literally tell circuits how to do math.

However, Computer scientists can also go the IT path. The IT path will require some algebra, trig, and calc but nothing extensive. Higher IT or System Admin(ie 4 year degrees) may not require as much math but exchange it with more applicable courses.

Computer Engineers are a mix of Electrical Engineers(circuits and signals/system) and CS(programming). Usually they are required to have the same higher math as both EE and CS. They are a good balance between hardware and software, but a master of neither.

That Houston program seems good, they are ABET accredited which means your degree is worth something.

Have you looked into the certification paths?  Cisco certs are big, bundle those with a few MS certs and you could land a decent entry level job.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> That Houston program seems good, they are ABET accredited which means your degree is worth something.
> 
> Have you looked into the certification paths?  Cisco certs are big, bundle those with a few MS certs and you could land a decent entry level job.



It has crossed my mind yes, but my parents are adamant about me attending college plus doing both would become costly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Comp TIA CCNA would be a great start to a Networking Career.


----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm reading a lot of Cisco stuff (and networks in general) and it seems everyone reading the stuff I read gets a job. And even if I don't have the certs I still get a diploma for finishing the courses so there's paper on my knowledge. You can probably get the certs later on. And when going Cisco you can go as far as you like.

BTW, you could shoot theJesus a PM, he's in the networking field.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a degree in Electronics Engineering and I am close to half way through my degree in Computer Engineering. Math is DEF not my strong subject and I have to pass three calculus classes before I graduate. I have already failed 2 of my calculus classes and had them pushed back until they are absolutely needed to continue on with my classes. I will end up having to pay big money to get a tutor to finish the math but most of my classes have not even used much math besides basic algebra in C++.
> 
> I believe once I get over the advanced math classes, I will be good to go



You sound like me. Went for aeronautical engineering and discovered I was good at conceptualizing and theory but my math sucked.......after a lot of drugs I decided art was a better fit for me.

In retrospect it wasn't a wise move.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL naaa My college adviser told me that since my first degree was engineering that my second should be engineering but at the computer level, so I was like SIGN ME UP!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL naaa My college adviser told me that since my first degree was engineering that my second should be engineering but at the computer level, so I was like SIGN ME UP!



Well my father was a weapons avionic engineer. His character was in the movie "We were Soldiers". I wanted to follow in his footsteps.......math. I hate math. But, I did love women and drugs. So at least I kinda followed in his footsteps lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate math but I know I must do it or pay someone to do it LOL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm shit at math too. But that's ok I'm not looking to code or be a high level engineer.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 13, 2012)

I would find a quality community college offering an associates degree in networking/security. Try to get a internship/job in the same field while you are working on your AD. Then, get a better job once you have the AD and start getting certs. Then, finish a degree in the same at a 4 year school. Many community colleges have agreements with nearby 4 year schools that allows every one of your credits to be transferred successfully. Lots of community colleges even offer bachelor degrees on campus now with professors visiting from nearby 4 year schools.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

Personally I think the IT industry is gonna be oversaturated very soon. Seems like every kid going to college is going for networking/security certs. I have a friend of mine that writes software at entry level he made some pretty good flow. Might be something to look at. He writes the backend of the place orders for restaurants. You know the little computers they place orders once they take yours? He writes the software for those. Started him off at 50k.


----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Personally I think the IT industry is gonna be oversaturated very soon. Seems like kid going to college is going for networking/security certs.



Depends on where you live I think. Here more people read economics and whatnot I think.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 13, 2012)

You never know what the supply and demand will be for any degree, so that is just luck of the draw--you can always move to where there is demand if there isn't any around you. What you can control are the costs--you have to work the numbers and make sure they make sense. It does not make sense to accumulate student loan debt that you will not be able to pay back during your working career. That means you need to keep your school costs down and your salary up. Paying $140 for a credit hour is probably a lot better use of your money than paying $300 a credit hour, so shop around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

For what I do now, I get 20$ hr for Network Tech job. I over see network operations and development under the network project director and the IS director. Once I graduate with my next degree, I will try to find a more higher paying job unless I somehow get a management position here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> For what I do now, I get 20$ hr for Network Tech job. I over see network operations and development under the network project director and the IS director. Once I graduate with my next degree, I will try to find a more higher paying job unless I somehow get a management position here.



20 bones an hour in GA aint bad man.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 13, 2012)

Computer Engineer in training here, just thought I would chime in. If you have no interest in circuit analysis and design, don't do CompE. A lot of the courses deal with that. Also, I don't believe any of the core required classes on the CS side are related to networking at all (at least for my university). As for math, here's what's required at my university:
Calc 1, Calc 2, Calc 3 (multi-variable), linear algebra, differential equations, statistics and probability. Plus there's the fact that you will use a lot of math in the engineering classes. From what you've described, I don't think CompE would be a good match.

I will pass on some insight that I've received from a number of my engineering professors. If you get a degree in the engineering field, you are first and foremost an engineer, not a CompE or EE or ChemE. You are a problem solver. One of my EE professors actually majored in mechanical engineering and bioengineering, but he had to learn circuit analysis and design (EE) on the job and now he teaches it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Computer Engineer in training here, just thought I would chime in. If you have no interest in circuit analysis and design, don't do CompE. A lot of the courses deal with that. Also, I don't believe any of the core required classes on the CS side are related to networking at all (at least for my university). As for math, here's what's required at my university.
> Calc 1, Calc 2, Calc 3 (multi-variable), linear algebra, differential equations, statistics and probability. Plus there's the fact that you will use a lot of math in the engineering classes. From what you've described, I don't think CompE would be a good match.



Add geometry 1,2,3 and trigonometry 1,2,3 and a dozen physics classes and that's the math for aeronautical engineering. I almost set myself on fire my first year.






Things like this made me hurt myself. I mean thats a basic building block of trig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 20 bones an hour in GA aint bad man.



Its ok, Its a entry level position here with this company and they are the worlds largest turbine manufacturers for steam, wind, coal, and nuke energy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok, Its a entry level position here with this company and they are the worlds largest turbine manufacturers for steam, wind, coal, and nuke energy.



I would stay and move up man. That company wont/can't outsource given its product.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would stay and move up man. That company wont/can't outsource given its product.



Only issue is that its a french company and they could leave the US at anytime and I would be without a job. 

I have been looking around my neck of the woods but most jobs around me are not in the tech field unless I go to ATL


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 13, 2012)

I wanted to do computer engineering but no way I could do the math.

I decided to go with a Business Administration Degree with a specialization in MIS (Managing Information Systems.) I graduate in may. 

Now I know with my degree I can't be like a Network admin right out the gate but living in the state of WA I have visited in Microsoft and Boing headquarters several times with my college and a lot of the technical employees don't even have degrees in the IS field. They got hired on to Microsoft and Boing in other departments and had the opportunity to learn new things and move in the company.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Only issue is that its a french company and they could leave the US at anytime and I would be without a job.
> 
> I have been looking around my neck of the woods but most jobs around me are not in the tech field unless I go to ATL



I doubt it. They built that plant to use American workers that are union free. They can't move it at any time. Its built there for a very strategic reason.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt it. They built that plant to use American workers that are union free. They can't move it at any time. Its built there for a very strategic reason.



The plant we have in Chattanooga is one of the best plants they have with the worlds largest rotor balancing facility.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2012)

Something to keep in mind and double check since it's totally counter-intuitive is the fact that the best money is made in niche products.  For example, if you become a SAS guru, you can write your own ticket.  There are also all sorts of integrated products like SAP that, once you have a solid background, you can pimp yourself out for some redonkulus coinage.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jan 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Add geometry 1,2,3 and trigonometry 1,2,3 and a dozen physics classes and that's the math for aeronautical engineering. I almost set myself on fire my first year.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120113/Circle-trig6.png
> Things like this made me hurt myself. I mean thats a basic building block of trig.



Yeah I know man, the math can get quite ridiculous! Luckily I don't have to deal with geometry, never liked that stuff. I'm both excited and scared for the stuff I will have to do in my later classes. Fourier transforms here I come!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The plant we have in Chattanooga is one of the best plants they have with the worlds largest rotor balancing facility.



Yeah...that shit ain't going to Bangalore or Thailand or wherever. And $20 an hour is very good for entry, even such skilled, especially in GA outside of ATL.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 13, 2012)

I vote for CIS and pick up some certs while you're in school.  Depending on the school, you should be able to get some good discounts on the exams.


Frick said:


> I'm reading a lot of Cisco stuff (and networks in general) and it seems everyone reading the stuff I read gets a job. And even if I don't have the certs I still get a diploma for finishing the courses so there's paper on my knowledge. You can probably get the certs later on. And when going Cisco you can go as far as you like.
> 
> BTW, you could shoot theJesus a PM, he's in the networking field.


No I'm not.  I'm studying for it, but I don't actually work in it.  I mean, part of what I do includes physically installing some networking equipment and running cables, but I never get to configure anything network-related.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2012)

^ Yeah that's where I'm at. I probably should get off my ass and do some self-study. I have access to some older equipment too so...


----------



## theJesus (Jan 13, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> I would find a quality community college offering an associates degree in networking/security. Try to get a internship/job in the same field while you are working on your AD. Then, get a better job once you have the AD and start getting certs. Then, finish a degree in the same at a 4 year school. Many community colleges have agreements with nearby 4 year schools that allows every one of your credits to be transferred successfully. Lots of community colleges even offer bachelor degrees on campus now with professors visiting from nearby 4 year schools.


This is exactly what I'm doing.  They call it a 2+2 program or something like that.  It's a great idea, because the 2-year degrees tend to be a lot more focused on the technical aspect and you will get to study things that actually matter.

Then, on your resume you can put "Associates of Applied Science in Network Administration and Security" or w/e _and_ "Bachelors of Science of in Computer Information Systems" or w/e.  That shows that you've got the 4-year degree, like they want for the better jobs, but also that you specialize in that field of work.  You save a lot of money in the long run too.


brandonwh64 said:


> For what I do now, I get 20$ hr for Network Tech job. I over see network operations and development under the network project director and the IS director. Once I graduate with my next degree, I will try to find a more higher paying job unless I somehow get a management position here.


You are grossly underpaid I think.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

theJesus said:


> You are grossly underpaid I think.



You and me both but in this economy, Any job is a good job...


----------



## theJesus (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You and me both but in this economy, Any job is a good job...


Can't hurt to keep looking, just don't let your boss know


----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2012)

theJesus said:


> No I'm not.  I'm studying for it, but I don't actually work in it.  I mean, part of what I do includes physically installing some networking equipment and running cables, but I never get to configure anything network-related.



AAhh, my mistake, I thought you were.

Anyway, I have CCNP diplomas (I have to pay for the certs myself) when I'm done with what I'm doing and people (my teachers) say the market looks pretty good there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2012)

Thats over 40K a year. Not "grossly" underpaid for "entry" and, again, it really depends on where you live. I bet his rent/mortgage is half mine if not less for a similar place. 

Didn't realize North Canton OH was the epicenter of big-time salary!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thats over 40K a year. Not "grossly" underpaid for "entry" and, again, it really depends on where you live. I bet his rent/mortgage is half mine if not less for a similar place.
> 
> Didn't realize North Canton OH was the epicenter of big-time salary!



Exactly. I have a newish 2000+ sq foot home on an acre of land that I OWN. Not rent. I only pay 800 bucks a month for it. 40k is more then enough in North FL and GA.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 13, 2012)

I graduated from DeVry University just slightly over 2 years ago now and I majored in Network Communications Management and I must say, I dont remember a damn thing I learned.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah...I pay $100 more for a decently-sized 3 Bed 2 Bath apartment in a kinda shitty 'hood (where I choose to live because my same apartment in a better, greener and quieter area would be twice as much. For rent. What a waste).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You sound like me. Went for aeronautical engineering and discovered I was good at conceptualizing and theory but my math sucked.......after a lot of drugs I decided art was a better fit for me.
> 
> In retrospect it wasn't a wise move.



Engineering math and physics is a matter of survival.... if you can survive Calc I-III & Diff. Eq's along with 4 semesters of Engineering Physics and etc you have enough background to move to your engineering discipline (mechanical, aerospace, electrical, etc...) I survived the two years but switched disciplines and schools and messed up my credits (damned UCF- Orlando)
Ended up in an environmental field and while not a degreed engineer, I make more coin than most of them do around here.

@Aphex- If you fear the math, seek a 2 yr degree (Arts, Science, Advanced Basket Weaving... whatever). Use the 2 years to decide what field you really want to study and in the meantime, if you find a good job you like- take it and let them pay for you to finish. 

@MM- where did you take your Aerospace courses?


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thats over 40K a year. Not "grossly" underpaid for "entry" and, again, it really depends on where you live. I bet his rent/mortgage is half mine if not less for a similar place.


He has two degrees and a job that requires more technical knowledge than mine.  He makes $20/hr and I make $19/hr.  I've seen plenty of job postings offering $25~$30/hr for what he does.


Wrigleyvillain said:


> Didn't realize North Canton OH was the epicenter of big-time salary!


It isn't.  That's why I do most of my work in Cleveland.


AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks for the input guys.


No problem.  Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## Munki (Jan 14, 2012)

This is what I have and what I do (maybe it will give you something useful):

19years old
- A+
- Sec +
- CCNA
- ~4 years networking experiance 
- Associate in Networking (Will have this semester)
- Associate in PC support (1 semester left)

I work as a Network Engineer for Robins Air Force Base. (54k/yr) and there are possibilites to move up even further.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> He has two degrees and a job that requires more technical knowledge than mine.  He makes $20/hr and I make $19/hr.  I've seen plenty of job postings offering $25~$30/hr for what he does.
> 
> It isn't.  That's why I do most of my work in Cleveland.
> 
> No problem.  Let us know what you end up doing.



I have 1 1/2 deg LOL not finished with the Computer Engineering yet


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have 1 1/2 deg LOL not finished with the Computer Engineering yet


Whatever, still more than me .  I have no degree, just A+ and Net+.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Whatever, still more than me .  I have no degree, just A+ and Net+.



Yea but in my area its hard. I went months AFTER graduating that I could not find a job local. I ended up having to drive 85 miles a day for work.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea but in my area its hard. I went months AFTER graduating that I could not find a job local. I ended up having to drive 85 miles a day for work.


Same here.  I think maybe consultants/contractors just get paid more than permanent employees, on average.  Also, I'm pretty sure if you did the same exact job that you're doing now, but for the company I work for, you'd make a lot more.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Whatever, still more than me .  I have no degree, just A+ and Net+.



I found the A+ exam to be incredibly retarded and difficult to pass. Some of the questions that are on there had bullshit answers. Like this one:

You are upgrading a computers memory and it has DDR333 already in the PC. You purchase a stick of DDR400 and put it in an available RAM slot. Will the computer run at:
A) DDR333
B) DDR400
C) DDR733
D) some other BS answer I dont remember

Naturally I said the computer would run the new memory at DDR333 speeds because the DDR333 cant go faster than its already rated (without overclocking). But apparently I was wrong. The computer will now run at DDR400. 

There was also another question that dealt with the computer in an air conditioned office. It asked that if you shut the computer off overnight in an iar conditioned office and you come back the next morning could you:
A) turn on the computer and work immediately
B) wait 15 minutes for the computer to warm up then begin work.
C) some other BS answer I dont remember
D) same as C

Naturally I chose A but apparently they want you to wait 15 minutes then begin work.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 14, 2012)

Same boat im in, i have degrees in network administration and network security but i dont remember much of it.

I am doing well now though as an Enterprise Storage Support Engineer (SAN's, NAS, Tape); Hopefully if i ever need the stuff i learned in college i can dig it up somewhere 



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I graduated from DeVry University just slightly over 2 years ago now and I majored in Network Communications Management and I must say, I dont remember a damn thing I learned.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I found the A+ exam to be incredibly retarded and difficult to pass. Some of the questions that are on there had bullshit answers. Like this one:
> 
> You are upgrading a computers memory and it has DDR333 already in the PC. You purchase a stick of DDR400 and put it in an available RAM slot. Will the computer run at:
> A) DDR333
> ...


CompTIA exams are like that.  It's not a test of practical knowledge; it's a test of memorizing textbook answers.


----------



## Munki (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> CompTIA exams are like that.  It's not a test of practical knowledge; it's a test of memorizing textbook answers.



 Yeah, that's it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> CompTIA exams are like that.  It's not a test of practical knowledge; it's a test of memorizing textbook answers.



Well they can kiss my ass because thats not how any of that works. How is adding a stick of DDR400 ram going to make the DDR333 ram run at DDR400 speeds? It isnt. The DDR400 is going to run at DDR333. Thats practical. Thats what happens in the real world. Not what they think.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well they can kiss my ass because thats not how any of that works.


I agree.  That air conditioning questions is really odd.  In a normal office, the AC is on while employees are there and off while they're gone, not the other way around like the question is assuming.  And of course, AC is not going to make the machine so cold it won't start.  The only time I've had that issue is when transporting my PC to a LAN party during the winter when it was really cold outside, then I'd have to wait a little while before it would boot.

The RAM question is also just plain wrong.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I agree.  That air conditioning questions is really odd.  In a normal office, the AC is on while employees are there and off while they're gone, not the other way around like the question is assuming.  And of course, AC is not going to make the machine so cold it won't start.  The only time I've had that issue is when transporting my PC to a LAN party during the winter when it was really cold outside, then I'd have to wait a little while before it would boot.
> 
> The RAM question is also just plain wrong.



I know!  

I want my A+ cert but the retarded questions they have and the answers to them are just as retarded makes it not worth getting IMO.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I know!
> 
> I want my A+ cert but the retarded questions they have and the answers to them are just as retarded makes it not worth getting IMO.


If you already have a degree and/or a nice job, you don't really need it.  I get, I think, 50% off cert exams through school and since I don't have a degree yet, it's worth the hassle.  Just find a good book that's geared specifically for the exam and comes with practice tests, then cram for a couple days before-hand.  I did that for my Net+ and I felt like it was actually overkill with how simple the questions were.  All just memorization.

The key is knowing what _they_ think is right, rather than just always answering what you _know_ is right. 

edit:  Also, I've heard the A+ has a lot of non-technical questions nowadays compared to when I took it back in 2006 or something.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> If you already have a degree and/or a nice job, you don't really need it.  I get, I think, 50% off cert exams through school and since I don't have a degree yet, it's worth the hassle.  Just find a good book that's geared specifically for the exam and comes with practice tests, then cram for a couple days before-hand.  I did that for my Net+ and I felt like it was actually overkill with how simple the questions were.  All just memorization.
> 
> The key is knowing what _they_ think is right, rather than just always answering what you _know_ is right.
> 
> edit:  Also, I've heard the A+ has a lot of non-technical questions nowadays compared to when I took it back in 2006 or something.



Thats my problem with it. Id rather answer the questions with what I know is right with the experiences Ive had in regards to the question. Not what they think is right when it clearly isnt.

Right now, I have a bachelors in Network Communications Management but no steady job. I just do side jobs as a pc tech around my area which doesnt really bring in the money unfortunately.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

Ever tried consulting?

edit:  Or is that what you meant by side jobs?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 14, 2012)

Define consulting.

Side jobs as doing computer repair.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

Contract work.  Basically like just having lots of temporary jobs.  It's just what they call it in the "professional" world I guess lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 14, 2012)

I do have quite a few temp jobs.


----------

